# Bermuda Identification?



## SimpleGreen29 (Aug 16, 2017)

Could someone please help me identify my Bermuda? :dunno:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Identifying Bermuda is very difficult, but I would guess it's one of the seeded variety.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How old is your house? Is it in a subdivision?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Does it get seed heads when it gets longer?

If it doesnt, chance that it's a hybrid especially if its in a subdivision build.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Does it get seed heads when it gets longer?
> 
> If it doesnt, chance that it's a hybrid especially if its in a subdivision build.


Hybrids still produce seeds when the conditions are right. Some less than others but the seed is sterile.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I was researching this topic the other day and came across this article, which made me question my original thoughts on having common bermuda in my yard (I now no longer believe that to be the case). I'm in a subdivision built in the late 90s (just moved in two years ago), so I do believe now that I have some type of hybrid variety. Identifying that hybrid type is the tricky part!

http://www.walterreeves.com/lawn-care/bermuda-identification/


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Even the same genotype will take on slightly different characteristics based on its growing evnviornment. Probably the best way to determine if it's seeded or hybrid would be to photograph an area that gets full sun and has been fertilized, if you can. Or just the thickest patch you have. Hybrids and seeded can look similar in less than ideal conditions but the hybrid usually pulls away when they are put head to head in full sun..

Based on those pictures seems like only an expert would be able to tell. I certainly can't.

Edit: I found your other photos in another thread. Looks seeded to me, but I'd say there is a small possibility it is a hybrid if it has been neglected for a number of years.

From what I have read, Tifway 419 readily mutates and it has been grown widely for so long, there could be all kinds of interesting strains floating around. I would probably rule out anything other than 419 and lean towards seeded.

I'd try looking up someone at an A&M school or Oklahaoma State or University of Georgia, maybe a TA or researcher or something and reach out directly if you want to know and nobody on the thread can give you a more precise ID.


----------



## SimpleGreen29 (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone. House is in a subdivision and was built in the 90's. I will search for a better area to photograph if I can find some that's not overtaken by crabgrass. :roll:


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

SimpleGreen29 said:


> Thanks everyone. House is in a subdivision and was built in the 90's. I will search for a better area to photograph if I can find some that's not overtaken by crabgrass. :roll:


From the article cnet24 posted, this would probably be your best bet to tell. Going off my memory, I think this difference does exist and it's obvious now that it's been pointed out.

"Dr. Wayne Hanna, a USDA grass geneticist in Tifton says that one way to tell them apart is to tap a seed head from each onto a piece of black paper. Common bermudagrass will release a tiny yellow cloud of pollen on the paper. Hybrid Bermudagrass is sterile, it does not produce pollen."


----------



## SimpleGreen29 (Aug 16, 2017)

I believe the previous owner put down this bermuda. According to my current neighbor the person who lived here "put down that golf course grass". Don't know if this helps or not. That would explain me having Bermuda and fescue.


----------

